# Red Tegu Sheeding Problems



## Chuckwalla1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hiya All
Just looking for a bit of advice, I brought a Male Red Tegu a while ago, and have had shedding problems with him, he never had the best of substrate with previous owners which was chinchilla pellets, and as a result has quite a few layers of retained shed. I have got a few layers off but is taking ages, he is starting to look better now, just need to get the rest of him.
I have tried various remedies, such as E45, vaseline intensive, regular baths, oils in his foods etc etc.
He is currently kept on a soil substrate with good humidity, 
Has anyone else got a quick win advice.

Many thanks


----------



## kaa (Jul 5, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing a good job with him. Is he doing better? if he is doing better, I say just keep it up. I have had many reptiles come to me with bad sheds, just keep them fed, and mist/soak every couple of days.


----------



## Chuckwalla1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hiya matey, thanks for the response, he is getting better, just layer after layer keeps coming off, When I fetched him he felt quite plasticy, and very tight, he has no toes missing as a result so all good at the mo, He diet is improving gradually as he was only fed on rats, & one every three days or so, if I remember correctly.

Back in the bath tonight again.

Will keep ya posted


----------



## kaa (Jul 5, 2010)

Good to hear. looks like you have a pretty amazing collection. I would love to see pics of your animals if you have any.


----------



## Chuckwalla1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hiya Bud
All my pics are on another form RFUK are you a member of that, its an excellent forum.

I will try to get some pics on this one once I work out how to do it.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 5, 2010)

from what i've noticed is Reds need more vitamins to have proper sheds. So this means more fruit, or more beef liver w/ more vitamin powder added to just about every meal. My girl Penny came to me with 6 or so layers of old shed 7 toes gone & 3-4" of her tail missing. took 4-5 months of baths, oils, & uping her vitamin intake, but now she sheds much better (not as well as my black &whites, but no more retained sheds


----------



## Chuckwalla1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Many thanks Pikey
I will up her Vit intake from tonight, he's not interested all that much in fruit, does love some scrambled tho. :bolt


----------

